
US to impose limits on some Chinese visas - vaishaksuresh
https://apnews.com/82a98fecee074bfb83731760bfbce515
======
acmustudent
Seems like a bad idea. At least from my experience, they usually stay in the
US... This will just make it harder to do that.

